
So, you know how I think Jira is mediocre and fails at some super basic stuff? - dhotson
https://mobile.twitter.com/livlab/status/1179134097060442113
======
pnako
You can do all that stuff using Confluence, which integrates nicely with Jira.

It's not perfect because Confluence is originally a wiki, and last time I used
it there was no templating, so the common pattern was to use an existing page
as a prototype.

